# Rivers and early man



## GLS (Sep 6, 2016)

Not all stone work by ancient man involved knapping or grinding.  On many of the mountain rivers fish traps or weirs were constructed by stacking and piling boulders across rivers in a vee shape with the point downstream.  Remnants of the traps are still visible on many rivers. The fish were driven downstream and captured in large baskets attached to the vee's opening.  One of my favorites was on the Little Tennessee, the "Little T", at Chota Shoals at a location locals referred to as "Fish Trap".  Before the Tellico dam flooded the river into a lake, there was great trout fishing for rising trout at Fish Trap during a heavy caddis emergence.  The stretch upriver before the Tellico Project was some of the finest trout fishing in the Eastern U.S.  Gil


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 6, 2016)

I know where one old weir is still visible on the upper Little T in western NC near the old Cowee Mound.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 6, 2016)

There are a few still visible in the Etowah near Cartersville.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Sep 7, 2016)

I canoed through those in the Etowah. I would love to have a nice aerial photo of them.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 7, 2016)

I know where a couple are around here. We`re rich in artifacts too.


----------



## Kawaliga (Sep 7, 2016)

I have heard there is one on the Kinchafoonee.


----------



## Tentwing (Sep 7, 2016)

Probably my favorite fish traps are found on both sides of Millers Island in the Clinch river below Norris dam in Tennessee. The fish trap on the down stream right side of the island still stacks up fish to this day.  Only now its stacking up trout.

Tentwing


----------



## Mauser (Apr 21, 2017)

Several on Notchaway here in Calhoun and Baker CO. We have a nice one on the farm here in Morgan on Notchaway.  It baffles me as to how they moved some of the BIG rocks.


----------



## AStrick (May 12, 2017)

Yep, I've seen a few on the Etowah.
 If you go LQQin,  one thang alotta folks don't advertise,?
Watch out for rattle snakes !
Fo Sho!


----------



## doublebarrel (May 12, 2017)

Several under Lake Oconee.BB


----------

